# Penny, 9 month old Border Collie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny, 9 month old Border Collie needs home!


History: Bought from a Puppy farm where conditions were poor. Raised in a busy family with 5 young children. Her Collie instincts are coming to the fore and she has 'snapped' at visiting children on 2 occasions.

Salient points: 9 month old Border Collie puppy and described as 'snappy' with strangers but trustworthy with 'her herd of 5 very young children'. Large busy family; toddlers upward, another dog, rabbit and lots of visitors. Needs Collie confident owners, formal training and calmer environment focused on her emergent needs.

Advert: Penny is a beautiful Border Collie, just 9 months old. Has been bought up with 5 children now 3-9 yrs, mum is expecting again. Penny is judged to be herdy and needs to learn to be calm when approached by strangers. She clearly needs a calmer environment with time put into her needs and help her through this transient period as she adapts her instinctual working traits into daily domesticated life. She needs a more predictable environment so she will then be able to attune and deliver more carefully gauged behaviour in return.

As pretty as a picture, Penny now requires a family who 'gets Collies' and has the skills to help her come through into life. She needs a tempo that channels her energy into skills, so adapts better and copes with a loving home environment. She has made mistakes and needs to unpack some of her stance. She is young and ready to engage her bountiful energy into constructive play, task and interaction. Penny has received love and care, but her training is quite limited to a few basic commands. On meeting, our assessor concluded a calm, mature Collie pup who didn't display 'hyper' collie behaviour, but obviously requires more attention devoted to her own needs than her current situation allows. She copes well living with a largely unpredictable stream of little people. We are looking for a confident 'Collie' home which can offer her skills and confidence so she can readapt and achieve successful encounters and measured trust. Penny will then learn to succeed rather than fail. Coming into kennels 18.05.

"Please note that this dog is coming into kennels and will also be available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I'd love to take her on as I am sure Dillon will rub off on her and she will learn a lot from him.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

shes lovely
:blush::blush::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
beau would love her


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

happybunny22000 said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


hehe you really like her dont you
are you thinking about having her then
she is gorgouse isnt she :blushing:


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think shes lovely
such a shame to see her in rescue


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Penny has gone into a new home!!!!


----------

